# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  ابن سوال ریاضی رو حل کنید لطفا

## Levi_Ackerman

_سلام این سوال مثلثات رو یکی حل کنه حلشو بفرسته 
_

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_ابن سوال_

----------


## ToPHaTt3aR

> _ابن سوال_


اون مخرج اول تانژانته؟!

----------


## ToPHaTt3aR



----------


## V_buqs

> _سلام این سوال مثلثات رو یکی حل کنه حلشو بفرسته 
> _


وقت کردی مدادتو تراش کن  :Yahoo (4):

----------

